# Frage zu dhcpcd (no Server ID)

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dhcpcd.

Bei der Durchsicht des Logfiles ist mit aufgefallen, das alle ca. 5 Sekunden folgende Meldung erscheint:

```
.....

Oct  5 09:14:55 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring message; no Server ID

Oct  5 09:16:02 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring message; no Server ID

Oct  5 09:17:05 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring message; no Server ID

Oct  5 09:18:12 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring message; no Server ID

Oct  5 09:19:16 [dhcpcd] eth0: ignoring message; no Server ID

 .....
```

Laufen tut eigentlich alles so wie es soll, die IP wird vom DHCP Server geholt und gesetzt, auch sonst funktioniert alles, was das Netzwerk betrifft.

Mich würde eben nur interessieren, woher die Meldung kommt, bzw. wie man die weg bringt.

----------

## disi

Also so weit ich nun gelesen habe, wurde im April diesen Jahres diese Ignore Abfrage und log eingebaut: link

Dabei geht es darum, den DHCP eindeutig zu identifizieren. Wenn du z.B. mehrere DHCP Server im Netz hast, koennen andere fuer dich die Anfrage an den eigentlich fuer dich zustaendigen DHCP Server weiterleiten. Die geben dir dann eine IP und geben sich als der andere DHCP Server aus (via ServerID) was teil des Pakets ist, das der Client bekommt.

Da viele Netze wohl sowieso nur einen DHCP haben, wird diese fehlende Information wohl nun ignoriert. Wenn du den Fehler beheben willst, musst du mal auf deinem DHCP gucken?

//edit: hast so etwas auf deinem DHCP gesetzt?

```
authoritative

   Set as master server, protects against rogue DHCP servers and misconfigured clients
```

http://www.brennan.id.au/10-DHCP_Server.html

----------

## 3PO

Thx @ disi.

Ein paar Sachen wundern mich:

Ich habe 3 PCs mit gentoo hier in diesem Netzwerk. Bei allen ist die gleiche Version von dhcpcd installiert, auch die Config des Netzwerkes ist bei allen identisch, aber die Fehlermeldungen kommen nur bei einem PC.

Der DHCP Server ist in diesem Fall eine Fritz!Box 7270 und ich wüsste nicht, wo man da so etwas wie "Set Masterserver" angeben könnte.

----------

## disi

Vielleicht hilft es einfach mal die lease zu loeschen und eine neue zu bekommen   :Idea: 

```
dhcpcd -k eth0
```

----------

## 3PO

 *disi wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft es einfach mal die lease zu loeschen und eine neue zu bekommen  
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd -k eth0
> ```
> ...

 

Thx @ disi, das hat geholfen, die Fehlermeldungen sind nun weg.   :Wink: 

Allerdings hat der PC nach ausführen des Befehles auf einmal kein eth0 mehr. Nach einem reboot ist nun wieder alles so, wie es sein soll.

Der PC hat übrigens wieder die gleiche IP bekommen wie vorher.

----------

